# Blue-ish spots inside one ear?



## N1NJA (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello Chi peeps,

First time posting! 1 and a half month owner of a cute Chi called Ninja. Just had the poor fella neutered and micro chipped and has fully healed.

One thing i have noticed while he was sleeping on my lap are these blue dots on the inside of his ear which i am a little worried about. I'm not sure if they were there before i put him in for his op.

Could anyone shed some light?










Oh and heres a snap shot of him 










Thanks in advance!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They look like little tiny ruptures of some small blood vessels inside the ear. Just watch and see if they go away like bruises do. May take up to 2 weeks. Sue


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

could they have done a blood draw from there?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It almost looks like a tattoo. Some vets at animal shelters do them to show they are neutered and/or chipped. You see it routinely on ferrets. Rarely on dogs. I'd call your vet and ask.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a tattoo to me. They might have been there before the neuter and you just didn't notice. Most shelters tattoo on the abdomen to show that the animals are spayed or neutered but they have gone away from using the ears (used to years ago). You could always just call the vet and ask if they tattooed his ear and if they didn't then somewhere in his history someone did. No worries, they won't hurt anything.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep that's a spay/neuter tattoo. They still routinely use them here in Australia. Where are you from? Ours look like a dashed or broken lined circle with a dashed line through the middle just like in Ninja's ear.

I am hoping I can talk the vet out of tattooing Pebbles' ear when she goes in for her spay as it will just look awful


----------



## N1NJA (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone, as most said it turned out to be a neuter tattoo! Had no idea they did this until now 

Yep in Perth, WA here. The tatt looks similar to what you describe, sort of looks like a simple fish drawing with dots.

Hope you can opt out I read somewhere that they place them in other places now or completely do without, i'm lucky with Ninja because of his long coat!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL it's odd they do it on boys (I'm guessing Ninja is a boy)...its kind of obvious whether they've been "done" or not!


----------

